# How to get pram up and down steps



## sw121

We took our LO out for a walk for the first time today and had to tackle the stairs to our flat with the pram. We're in a second floor flat with no lift. There is also no secure area at the bottom of the steps so we're not able to take the pram down first and then LO after.

OH tried to get LO down the stairs in the pram by himself as I've had CS so I can't lift anything at the moment. I had my heart in my mouth the whole time as it looked so precarious and neither of us could work out the best/safest way the get the pram down the stairs. I will eventually need to be able to get the pram down the stairs by myself as well, but at the moment I can't even imagine doing it.

Has anyone got any tips for how to safely get a pram up and down steps with baby in it? we used to have a neighbour who did it all the time by herself, but I can't remember how she used to manage it. I'm so nervous about trying it again. :nope:


----------



## leoniebabey

what kind of pram do you have ?


----------



## sw121

It's a maxi cosi streety travel system. I think I'll be ok when using the car seat with the pram, as I could carry the frame for the pram down folded up and the car seat in my other hand, but when we have the pushchair on it we'll have no option by to get it down the stairs with LO in it already.

The pushchair has the option of having LO facing towards or away from you. We had him facing towards us today, but wondered if facing away would be better?


----------



## leoniebabey

that was going to be my next question if you could carry it down in 2 bits. im not sure what to suggest in regards to the pushchair part. 
Maby have a test run without LO in of it facing away and parent facing and see whats easier


----------



## Learnermum

Depending on how heavy everything (baby plus buggy) is together it would either be a case of leaving baby to last and take everything down on the way out and the reverse on the way up... Or going down the stairs one at a time with the buggy tipped towards you and using the wheels to roll down each step and going up pulling the buggy towards you with it tipped towards you too (something which is much easier to show than describe) but it probably would be safest to do multiple runs (although 2 flights of stairs multiple times would be knackering 2 flights man-handling everything at once could be worse)

In short I'm not really much help! I think I'd do multiple trips in reality with that many steps...


----------



## SharonF

Could you carry baby in a sling, either just whilst you go up/downthe stair, or even out and about, particularly when you've not got someone to help you? A decent sling is very comfy and lovely to use.


----------



## Starmoon

I am in exact same position as you, second floor no lift. I do take the pram down first then go and get baby. It means the pram is down stairs for a couple of minutes (I have a Missoni Bugaboo so am a bit protective over it!) but this is my only option.


----------



## Farie

Going down, face down as normal, elevate the front wheels slightly and 'bump' the back wheels down a step at a time
Going up face as if you have just come down the stairs and lift the back wheels up a step at a time and step up your self as you go, again elevate the front slightly

Either do with with LO in or take the buggy down empty and bring baby after


----------



## Tadan

Farie said:


> Going down, face down as normal, elevate the front wheels slightly and 'bump' the back wheels down a step at a time
> Going up face as if you have just come down the stairs and lift the back wheels up a step at a time and step up your self as you go, again elevate the front slightly
> 
> Either do with with LO in or take the buggy down empty and bring baby after

WSS ^^

We have a good few steps outside the house to get onto the pavement, that is what we do :) Although I imagine it would be harder with 2 flights of stairs.


----------



## smokey

We had 4 flights in our old place and it was a nightmare.
The pram part of ours got pretty waisted in the end because I refused to take hime up and down the staires in it.
It was alot easier with the car seat part because I used to take the buggy down first then come back for him.
I have SB as well so it was realy hard going trying to get it up and down.
Only thing I will realy suggest though is once LO is a bit older and not wanting to be straped in as much make sure they are before tackling staires :)
Luckely I realised just as he leaned forward to be nosey but nearly freaked out when I remembered.


----------



## pumpkim

Farie said:


> Going down, face down as normal, elevate the front wheels slightly and 'bump' the back wheels down a step at a time
> Going up face as if you have just come down the stairs and lift the back wheels up a step at a time and step up your self as you go, again elevate the front slightly
> 
> Either do with with LO in or take the buggy down empty and bring baby after

This is how I do the steps up to my house, I try to hold the pram steady and roll the back wheels off or up each step. We only have about 10 steps and coming up is hard especially with shopping in the basket, if nothing else you are going to get fit!


----------



## NewMummyx

I just bump it down really slow as Im terrified!
I have steps to get out of my house and front garden as we are on a hill :dohh:

I bump LO down then go back in and get my dog as im too scared to try and do it all at once, wish my OH didnt have to work and could be there 24/7 lol


----------



## Babushka99

I live on the 4th floor with no lift and I just bump l.o up and down. Just hold tightly its fine xx


----------



## charli87

we used to have two lots of stairs but we only have one lot now but i always take the buggy down first then come back for lo, theres no 'secure' place to leave it but id rather that than risk bumping it as tried once when oh was there and it was stupidly hard to do


----------



## alocin22

I have the same situation. I get baby all ready and leave in the flat while i take the pram down and then go back for baby and then take baby up 1st and return down for pram. 
I must admit it can get a bit much so the majority of the time i now leave the pram in the boot of my car. I just then take LO down and sit her in the car seat while i set up the pram.


----------



## stardust599

I do what Farie said- bumping it down and rolling it back up. I live in a dodgy area too and sometimes if I have heavy bags etc. I just have to abandon them at the bottom of the stairs while I take LO inside and then run back for them.

But mostly I do what the above poster said and leave the pram in the car, I take LO out with her bags to the car and sit her in the carseat while I unfold the pram xx


----------



## sw121

Learnermum said:


> Depending on how heavy everything (baby plus buggy) is together it would either be a case of leaving baby to last and take everything down on the way out and the reverse on the way up... Or going down the stairs one at a time with the buggy tipped towards you and using the wheels to roll down each step and going up pulling the buggy towards you with it tipped towards you too (something which is much easier to show than describe) but it probably would be safest to do multiple runs (although 2 flights of stairs multiple times would be knackering 2 flights man-handling everything at once could be worse)
> 
> In short I'm not really much help! I think I'd do multiple trips in reality with that many steps...

We tried this method yesterday and it worked much better. My OH had to do it as I've had CS so I can't lift anything heavier than the baby yet. He said it was quite a strain on his back though - not sure when I will be able to do it. Thankfully I do have the option of using the car seat slotted into the pram frame, which I could take down to the car separately. We also have a baby sling, so I might use that initially for local outings.


----------



## Mrshoffie

You could buy a lock for the pram and take that 1st. I like the idea of using a sling, but would make sure it is one lo can sleep in ( my lo usually naps while we are out )
Tbh I think I would keep the pram in the boot of the car.


----------

